# David Eddings, I miss you



## willg71 (Feb 21, 2011)

My world collapsed JUNE 2 2009, the day David Eddings died. I know now what the die-hard Tolkien fans felt with the passing of their god. does anyone else remember the Belgaraid or the Malloreon? What was you favorite moment? I would love to know. For me, I think it was the time when, little more than children, Ce'Nedra took of her clothes in front of Garion (Belgarion) to wash off the grime traveling in a cold river. I was only a boy myself when I first read those passages, and at that moment I fell in love with that mean little fire brand.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

I only read one David Eddings book: The Diamond Throne.  I enjoyed it immensely, and intended to one day read the rest of the series.  Perhaps I will.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 21, 2011)

Have not read any of his books. Will definitely add him to the list!

Any suggestion on where to start? _Pawn of Prophecy_?


----------



## willg71 (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> I only read one David Eddings book: The Diamond Throne.  I enjoyed it immensely, and intended to one day read the rest of the series.  Perhaps I will.


 
while it was Tolkiens The Hobbit that that introduced me to the world of fantasy literature. It was Edding's The Belgaraid that kept rooted and showed me an alternative style to fantasy literature. While The Diamond  Throne and the whole Elenium and Tamuli saga's where a good read. I feel the Belgariad was his masterpiece. It was a true coming of age tale with mystery, revenge, ethics and so much more. If you where to only ever read one of his books it would have to be Pawn of the proficiency of the Belgaraid series. once completed I think anyone would be hooked and would have to keep going on to the next  set of books to the series. If you happen to come across High Hunt or The Losers, steer clear, I think most would be disappointed with those two, as they are not fantasy tales.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Feb 22, 2011)

My only complaint with Eddings is that The Elenium and Tamuli are cheap copies of the Belgariad and Malloreon. The stories may be different, but he used cookie-cutter molds for the characters. I read the Elenium/Tamuli series first, and remember thinking while reading the Belgariad "Wow, Polgara is just Sephrenia by another name. Ditto with Kurik/Khalad and Durnik. The rest of the ensemble have their doppelgangers as well.

That doesn't make the writing bad. I've re-read the books over and over and enjoyed them every time. I think it's just a shortcut he used possibly even unintentionally in creating his second world.


----------



## ZealPropht (Feb 22, 2011)

The Belgariad was the first fantasy series I read after The Hobbit, so it will always have a very special place in my heart. I hadn't been aware that David Eddings had passed away. I am a sad panda, now. =(


----------



## willg71 (Feb 22, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> My only complaint with Eddings is that The Elenium and Tamuli are cheap copies of the Belgariad and Malloreon. The stories may be different, but he used cookie-cutter molds for the characters. I read the Elenium/Tamuli series first, and remember thinking while reading the Belgariad "Wow, Polgara is just Sephrenia by another name. Ditto with Kurik/Khalad and Durnik. The rest of the ensemble have their doppelgangers as well.
> 
> That doesn't make the writing bad. I've re-read the books over and over and enjoyed them every time. I think it's just a shortcut he used possibly even unintentionally in creating his second world.


 
There is no way I can argue against your point, I had high hopes for the release of the crystal thrown back in the day. As you say, it wasn't bad but it wasn't what I was anticipating either. It also seemed a bit steeper in religious politics, if I recall correctly. I am gladdened that the series peaked your  interest enough for rereads. As for my self, the Belgaraid and the Malloreon where his only works I keep In my shelf. That and the three prequels Belgarath The Sorcerer, Polgara The Sorceress and the Rivan codex


----------



## Mythos (Mar 1, 2011)

I've only read Belgarion the Sorcerer and Polgara the Sorceress. Not sure if it was a good idea to read all the background first, but it did get me interested in the world. I'll have to try and see if I can ge the rest of his books from my library.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 3, 2011)

I've only read The Elder Gods and part of The Treasured One - when they first came out. I'll re-read and finish the series at some stage, I'm sure ^^ Currently have 102 books on my bookshelf not yet read, and a goal of reading 104 books this year (to beat 96 last year) ...so I'll slot them in for next year sometime hehe


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 9, 2011)

I miss  david as well  he had great stroies to tell..... I enjoyed his knight series he wrote and about Sparhawk the Pandion knight the most...... I have read the Belgariad and all of the Mallorean series  as well . he added   good humor to his books as well  Prince Kheldar  or Silk as he was mostly known for example


----------



## Fnord (Apr 16, 2011)

For some reason the Belgariad didn't grab me.  I enjoyed the first book but the following books seemed a little repetitive.  I was in middle school when I read them though, so perhaps I should give them another whirl.


----------



## Waltershores (May 1, 2011)

*Eddings*

Absolutely love David Eddings and his writing.  They are bar none the reason I attempt to write fantasy today.  Attempt being the key word.  My hope is to one day just produce one book that even comes close to the success that he had with multiple titles.  What a writer!!!


----------



## Kate (May 1, 2011)

The Elenium was the first fantasy series I read when I was a small thing, so it will always be special to me.  I remember crying when someone died (won't say who and risk a spoiler for anyone).  

I loved the Belgariad too. 

I remember being teased for reading The Sapphire Rose at school one day.  Idiots.


----------



## Neverlove1313 (May 8, 2011)

Eddings was the first ever Fantasy I read. My father introduced the Belgariad to me when I was in the fourth grade and I have been in love with it ever since. To know that Eddings has passed on is seriously depressing  His books will always be at the top of my reccomendations for anyone who asks! 

I would have to say that my favourite part of the Belgariad would have to be... when Garion made the flower for Adara. To do something like that for your cousin is so sweet and I remember going up to my family and asking if they could make a flower for me.


----------



## Hioni (May 10, 2011)

I also loved his books... My favorite parts are when he's still growing... and  Ce'Nedra's tantrum in the second... (or was it still the first?) book... for some reason that part just stands out... Another one of my favorite scenes is when Asharak slaps Polgara and Garion just... well there was a now crispy Asharak suddenly when the boy uses his powers.

I've got the whole series... though I can't find my third book.... It's probably wedged with my Naria and Pern books on the very top shelf...  ((*is too lazy to get step ladder and find out*)) 
I hate being too short...


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 3, 2012)

My favorite scene was when Belgarath was teaching Garion to use magic and Garion tried to lift a boulder when no one was around and sank himself up to his armpits in the field.


----------

